# Excel: dynamische Zelle in VBA auswählen



## KOBunghole (15. August 2008)

Hi liebe Helfer,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich trotz ausführlicher Suche im Netz keine Antwort auf ein (hoffentlich) simples Problem habe.

Und zwar muss ich in meiner Excel-Datei an mehreren Stellen eine Formel in eine variable Zellenposition eintragen:

zB habe ich 10 Werte untereinander stehen, die über =ANZAHL2(A2:A1000) gezählt und in C1 gespeichert werden (Also hat jetzt C1 den gewünschten Wert 10.

Nun will ich aber in A12 (also unter dem letzten Eintrag) von meinem Makro eine Formel eintragen lassen

Meine Frage daher:
Wie wähle ich die entsprechende Zelle aus? Die Syntax bewegt sich hoffentlich im Rahmen von A(C1+2) oder ähnlich...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...


----------



## Dorschty (15. August 2008)

Hi,

mit VBA kann man mit dem Befehl "Cells(Reihe,Spalte)" Kannst du auf Zellen zugreifen. Reihe und Spalte können natürlich mit Variablen besetzt sein. So kannst du variabel auf alle Zellen zugreifen, die du möchtest.
Hoffe das ist das, was du brauchst.

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## KOBunghole (15. August 2008)

Aber wie binde ich das zum Beispiel mit Range ein?

Also Range("A1:Cells(C1,1)").Select klappt net


----------



## Quaese (15. August 2008)

Hi,

wenn du mit *Cells* arbeitest, kannst du auf *Range* verzichten.

```
Worksheets(1).Cells(12, 1).Formula = "=Sum(A1:A10)"
Worksheets(1).Cells(12, 1).Select
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

